

Ask HN: Where are the SoCal hackers? - iamdanellis

Will SoCal ever have the culture of the bay area with good hackers building products?  I think we have the talent, but most seem comfy at the movie studios, livenation, or yahoo...  We need a better culture of taking chances to build great products and businesses down here.
======
jridgway
I'm in San Diego. I've passed up opportunities in the Bay because I love it
here. My girlfriend is getting her MBA at SDSU, so that's another reason, I
suppose. I might have to give in and get a job up there in the end but I hope
not.

I've been working on developing a business in my spare time for a while now,
while it won't be the next Google or Yahoo in terms of numbers, hopefully it
will provide some opportunities for SoCal developers. Maybe Y Combinator can
help out with making that happen =)

